# SRAM eTap 1X?



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

I may have missed it but would really like to see SRAM eTap for 1X drivetrains. Does it exist? For me it would be nice for CX, but I am sure gravel and some road riders would benefit also. 
TIA.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Have you seen an etap rear derailleur with a clutch? 

Me neither.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

cxwrench - OK.....I'll put you down for a no.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll bet it's going to happen at some point soon. They did add the WiFli derailleur to the etap lineup, so I'm pretty sure they'll add a clutch derailleur soon considering how popular that drivetrain is.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I am waiting for an Etap 3 chainring FD. For MBike.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

They've been trying it for a couple years but struggling to get servo motors to play nice with a clutch. Somehow Shimano does it but Sram hasn't figured it out. The issue is getting the motor to push through the clutch's resistance while still not being able to push through the resistance of a bent part.

You could accomplish a Di2 1x drivetrain with Ultegra or Dura-ace shifters, XT or XTR rear derailleur, and Easton Cinch crank. Gotta run wires but it'll work flawlessly.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

duriel said:


> I am waiting for an Etap 3 chainring FD. For MBike.


Not happening from Sram (ever) but if you don't mind running wires an XTR Di2 triple front derailleur exists and can be modified to work with up to a 52t chainring.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I ran a 1X setup all CX season with no dropped chain incidents (New Specialized Crux size 52). MY setup is 42 front 11/36 rear with an etap HRD Wifli derailleur. Shifting is as good as my standard etap road bike setup.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Want one for gravel and road riding. Don't need the clutched derailler and want all shifting from the right side paddle. Will probably end up going red 1X11.


----------



## Talabardio (Dec 3, 2015)

SRAM 1X etap with clutched derailleur has been seen in the wild according to thread on mtbr, ridden in CX races by tight-lipped SRAM employees.

On weight weenies forum 'SuperDave' of 3T dropped that a 12 speed road group or groups were in development but were still under press embargo, so no details. 

On a recent podcast from, hmm, where was that, maybe CyclingTips - the commentators openly announced the new groups or groups would come in April.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Talabardio said:


> SRAM 1X etap with clutched derailleur has been seen in the wild according to thread on mtbr, ridden in CX races by tight-lipped SRAM employees.
> 
> On weight weenies forum 'SuperDave' of 3T dropped that a 12 speed road group or groups were in development but were still under press embargo, so no details.
> 
> On a recent podcast from, hmm, where was that, maybe CyclingTips - the commentators openly announced the *new groups or groups would come in April.*


Sounds like a Sea Otter release.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Talabardio said:


> SRAM 1X etap with clutched derailleur has been seen in the wild according to thread on mtbr, ridden in CX races by tight-lipped SRAM employees.
> 
> On weight weenies forum 'SuperDave' of 3T dropped that a 12 speed road group or groups were in development but were still under press embargo, so no details.
> 
> On a recent podcast from, hmm, where was that, maybe CyclingTips - the commentators openly announced the new groups or groups would come in April.


I didn’t specifically say that the 12 speed group was from SRAM however.
SD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talabardio (Dec 3, 2015)

*Eagle etap Nino Schurter*



Superdave3T said:


> I didn’t specifically say that the 12 speed group was from SRAM however.
> SD


Hi SD! Here it is in the wild: SRAM Eagle eTap groupset: SRAM's first electric mountain bike group - BikeRadar
Nino Schurter on Eagle etap. I sure hope that derailleur works with dropbar etap shifters!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Talabardio said:


> Hi SD! Here it is in the wild: SRAM Eagle eTap groupset: SRAM's first electric mountain bike group - BikeRadar
> Nino Schurter on Eagle etap. I sure hope that derailleur works with dropbar etap shifters!


Yes, that’s a MTB group. I don’t think that comes as a shock to anyone tbh.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

more importantly, it's a 12 speed eTap system. so I don't think works with drop bar eTap. Could up the game of 1x for road eventually though, with 12 speed on the back, but that will also require XD freehubs iirc.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

BCSaltchucker said:


> more importantly, it's a 12 speed eTap system. so I don't think works with drop bar eTap. Could up the game of 1x for road eventually though, with 12 speed on the back, but that will also require XD freehubs iirc.


That's probably only a firmware update away at most. Who knows, you might be able to pair a road shifter w/ mtb derailleur now, the shifter is just an up/down switch.


----------



## Talabardio (Dec 3, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> That's probably only a firmware update away at most. Who knows, you might be able to pair a road shifter w/ mtb derailleur now, the shifter is just an up/down switch.


Exactly. With etap it doesn't matter if it's 11, 12, or 17 speeds since no cable is being pulled; it's just a matter of firmware or software if even that.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhhh.... what is a 'clutch' for the RD?


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

^ It's a friction clutch on that can be engaged to keep more consistent chain tension. It keeps the cage/jockey wheels from moving around, fore and aft, as much as a rear derailleur without a clutch. This increased chain tension helps keep the chain on the chainring. I've found it unnecessary on my 1x road bikes, and only sometimes necessary on my 1x MTBs. I've had about the same number of chain drops with and without on rough terrain... a couple. There is less audible chain slap with it engaged though, which is the biggest benefit that I've noticed. 

To remove the rear wheel, the clutch has to be disengaged via a lever on the rear derailleur.

I'd assume if you have a huge ratio spread out back/more chain length to keep in check, a clutch may make more of a difference than I see.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Pisgah2000 said:


> ^ It's a friction clutch on that can be engaged to keep more consistent chain tension. It keeps the cage/jockey wheels from moving around, fore and aft, as much as a rear derailleur without a clutch. This increased chain tension helps keep the chain on the chainring. I've found it unnecessary on my 1x road bikes, and only sometimes necessary on my 1x MTBs. I've had about the same number of chain drops with and without on rough terrain... a couple. There is less audible chain slap with it engaged though, which is the biggest benefit that I've noticed.
> 
> To remove the rear wheel,_ the clutch has to be disengaged via a lever on the rear derailleur._
> 
> I'd assume if you have a huge ratio spread out back/more chain length to keep in check, a clutch may make more of a difference than I see.



The Shimano clutch derailleurs have a lever, the SRAM does not. You push the cage forward and there is a lock button.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, I got a Shimano 3x FD & XTR RD on my MBike and others keep saying to go 1X & I like the idea of etap/electronic for that bike. Need to check out the overall gear inches to see if I can get close to what I got with a 1X, I'm not too optimistic. 

Scram shifters on the MBike seem to be a lot easier to operate.


----------

